

Ask HN: Best coding keyboard? - srhd423

I've seen the Happy Hacking Keyboard (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hacking_Keyboard). It has the CTRL in the right, UNIX-style place (where other keyboards have the CAPS LOCK key). It also features Fn-key access to function keys and arrow keys near the home row.
That's pretty close to my dream keyboard.<p>I'll describe my perfect keyboard, maybe you guys can point me to something close:<p>1)Apple style flat keyboard
2)No numblock, function keys via Fn-1..0 like Happy Hacking Keyboard
3)UNIX-style CTRL key instead of CAPS, like HHK
4)Fn-hjkl for arrow keys (VIM movement)
5)Backspace/del works like on the Mac keyboard
6)Preferrably programmable in some way, to try out new combinations
7)Quiet, no loud clicking<p>Anyone know something like this?
======
cpr
How about an Apple flat wireless keyboard using the built-in Keyboard Mapping
preferences panel to map caps lock to control?

Works great for me.

~~~
srhd423
I don't like wireless, as I find it very spotty. I've mapped the CAPS to CTRL.
But the other stuff is pretty hard - mapping the arrow keys to the home row,
for example, which the HHK does (not VIM, which I'd prefer, but close, on the
[;'/ keys when depressing Fn). Getting rid of all the function keys and the
some of the other stuff is mostly a bonus.

~~~
cpr
I guess I never use the arrow keys, being a 40-years-of-emacs oldster.
Control/meta keys all the way. ;-)

